# Finding swarms and cutouts.



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

I have taken literally hundreds of calls from simply posting my name number and area serviced on this website, and two others. i searched on google for bee removal, and the websites that came up regularly were this one and two others, I requested the other two to add my name and number and now I have to turn people down.
Also let other beeks know you want trapouts cutouts and swarms and they will pass some on to you, or at least the two around here do.
the police fire and ems have been useless. I spoke to the Fire chief today,( I was removing a colony from a building on the town square next to the FD and PD) the very same one I left my name and number with back in February, he told me they had had several calls about bees etc, he then stated he wished he knew I did removals as they would have referred me. I then informed him I called his office back in Feb leaving my name address and number, he had no recollection of it.

Not to say they will be for you, but all the local FD's and PD have been useless.


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

"the police fire and ems have been useless. I spoke to the Fire chief today,( I was removing a colony from a building on the town square next to the FD and PD) the very same one I left my name and number with back in February, he told me they had had several calls about bees etc, he then stated he wished he knew I did removals as they would have referred me. I then informed him I called his office back in Feb leaving my name address and number, he had no recollection of it."

Sounds about right!!

I have seen it before and will try to find where now but in case I have trouble finding the spot where do you post it on here? 

I guess I will see if your success can be mine as well.

What tools do you have in your box? It would be nice to be prepared.

Thanks!!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

WI-beek said:


> Seems to me the best way would be to let the local police department and sheriffs department know that you will remove them if someone calls.
> 
> Better way/ways?


County extension agent. Local exterminators. State Apiary Inspector (here in Indiana, our State Inspector gets lots of swarm calls & she keeps a list of beeks across the State).


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a local exterminator that gives my name out all of the time, never even met the fella.

I run an add on craigs list that gave me several hits last year.

G3


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

It's funny you ask, what tools, because I don't have a box prepared, although I have one ready just never cleaned it all the way out and stocked it. I rarely have what I need and have to make do. I almost ALWAYS bring a bee vac.



Tools I have needed
Generator
Office style stapler to make the cones for trapouts and stapling paper of cracks etc temporarily
Heavy duty stapler for attaching cone and cardboard etc to block holes etc.
Caulk and caulking gun to seal cracks gaps etc
bee go
Bee Vac
Saber Saw
Circular saw
CORDLESS drill with 6 foot bit (purchased at DIY home center in electrical dept) used for drilling though a tree to find cavity with bees
window screen
rotary hammer(industrial hammer drill for concrete, masonry)regular hammer drill would work, it'll just take forever
hive tool & other types of prybars & crowbars
sledge hammer and smaller hammers
razor knife and long kitchen knives that are very sharp(cutting honey out)
hand held wallboard saw
jig saw
bee vac 
bee vac 
bee vac
hive body with top and bottom
queen includer (place on bottom board so queen can't abscond)
ratchet straps to hold everything together a large box to fit all that crap in, or just be like me and forget half of everything and make do without or go back and get it


----------



## smith (Mar 7, 2009)

I get quite a few referrals from County extension.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Put your name on the "bee removal" forum here. I've gotten a few calls via that post this year. The main way I get calls is via word of mouth. Obviously, the longer you're a beekeeper and offer the service the more people who know about you. I also have "Honey bee swarm and hive removal also available" on my business cards. May & June can keep you busy but otherwise it's relatively quiet.


----------



## btedeski (May 28, 2009)

Craigs list

I received a number of calls this year from my post on craigs list. Collected 2 swarms, talked to a couple of people about doing cut outs, but they did not want to pay and I did not want to do it for free. Convinced one guy to let the bees live in his hollow tree and they were 50 feet up and never bothered him or his family. Was on my way to collect a 3rd swarm when the home owner called back to tell me they just left.

I expect I would have gotten more swarms but I posted my add late in swarm season.

Bill


----------



## tbb39 (Jun 9, 2007)

Craigs list
your local dnr
this web site
Local exterminators 
County extension

I think out of all of them I got 10-15 swarm calls, and im getting 3-4 cutouts and trap outs a week.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

I have swarm traps all around my area. You wouldn't believe how many calls that has generated. People will visit the homeowner and ask them "What's that up in the tree?" The homeowner explains that it's a swarm trap for honeybees. Then gives them my phone number because they have bees, or a friend or relative who has bees in their house, tree, mailbox, etc. I've thought about putting my phone number on my swarm traps but that puts it out there for the general public and I'm not sure I want that. Whenever I do a cutout, catch a swarm or even get a false alarm for yellow jackets, I attempt to talk the homeowner into letting me put up a swarm trap. It generates much conversation.

Another really good contact is the guy who reads the local water meters. You wouldn't believe how many swarms take up residence in a water meter box. They are a very easy cutout. You remove the top, set it upside down, cut off the comb and put it in frames. The swarm is never more than a month old and the meter reader really appreciates having someone to remove this burden for him.

Your local postmaster, if you live rural, is also a good contact. He knows everyone and everyone gets mail, especially the elderly. The elderly are a great customer base and they typically live at home, are home all day and are up on the local goppy. They get the news out pretty fast. You remove the bees for one and soon they all know about you. They also appreciate raw honey. They typically had a grandfather, father, uncle or some other relative who kept bees and miss the good honey.


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the great advice beeks!! I hope I will be able to pick up a few swarms in 2010. I plan on putting up a few swarm traps in spring as well. 

Getting swarms of unknown origin and seeing how they do sounds really fun. I cant wait for my first one.

What do you do with a swarm this time of year? do you have to combine them?

Thanks for all the info. I will have to copy all these ideas to a word doc so I can develop a bit of a plan. I hope that I find there are lots of feral hives out there surviving.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a relative who works as a city 911 operator. They get swarm calls and have a bee list with names of beekeepers to call. (The rural county 911 does not keep a swarm list.)

Contact tree trimmers or timber crews. I have a friend who trims trees, and I have helped him cutout 2 colonies from logs and put them into box hives. He is fascinated by bees also, so he keeps the bees. I also know an Amish guy who cuts timber. He calls me whenever he finds a bee tree. He has gotten me two huge colonies in the past 2 or 3 weeks.

I've thought about posting a note on the bulletin board of a local smalltown post office. I plan on doing that next year.


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

A timber company got ahold of my number, I finally had to tell them to lay off, they called me 30 or so times in June and July. Obviously we have a strong feral presence in West TN. They called me once, and I went out to find 4 trees within 100 yards of one another that were loaded with bees.


----------

